# Link: Decast Tales and Other Delights



## Lanefan (Jun 3, 2008)

In case anyone's interested, the tales (in short note form) of my new campaign can be found at www.friendsofgravity.com/games then click on Decast.  The other headers on the same page are for other games we've played past and present; some have tales and stories attached, others don't yet as this is still very much a work in progress.

One thing we'll also have up there fairly soon (if I get my way) is a summary of what makes our rather unique Victoria Rules system what it is; it'll be linked under "Common Room".

Lanefan


----------

